# Edge Owners.. Please Educate Me



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

I was looking at purchasing an Edge, but other than audio enhancements, I cannot see anything different than my current Bolt. I do believe the Edge is over priced and the sale on the all in one is the only way TiVo can sell one. To me, it seems the Edge is just the Bolt replacement.

Ok.. It doesn't have the Bolt's fancy case! Other than that?

Oh yeah... 90 day (parts and labor ) warranty suxs for any product. Shame on TiVo for that.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

https://zatznotfunny.com/2019-10/the-incremental-tivo-edge-upgrade/


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Yeah, it's got a 25% faster CPU and supports Dolby Vision/Atmos. Not really worth the upgrade from a Bolt. Their most uninspired release.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

Dolby Vision on Sony TVs was not working correctly and I have not heard if Tivo ever fixed it.


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks folks... That's what I figured, but wanted to be sure. So, it seems the Bolt models are done... The Edge is probably it's replacement... for way too much money.


----------



## WacoJohn (Sep 11, 2013)

I just heard of the 'Edge' about 10 minutes ago. First thing that came to my mind was ... will it work with kmttg? If not, ... not interested for that reason at least. So ... does it??? I am completely happy with my Bolt. This thread really convinces me to pass on the Edge. Any comments are welcome.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

The bizarre thing about the Edge is the Atmos and Dolby Vision. If these came into play when watching tv...nice! But to add these features to a crappy bunch of apps is just so wasteful. We all know these apps are not going to be updated or maintained. Very frustrating .


----------



## bofis (Sep 30, 2011)

WacoJohn said:


> I just heard of the 'Edge' about 10 minutes ago. First thing that came to my mind was ... will it work with kmttg? If not, ... not interested for that reason at least. So ... does it??? I am completely happy with my Bolt. This thread really convinces me to pass on the Edge. Any comments are welcome.


I certainly plan to find out, but elsewhere people seem to say it does work, you just cannot send from PC to TiVo anymore, but you can download


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

mattyro7878 said:


> The bizarre thing about the Edge is the Atmos and Dolby Vision. If these came into play when watching tv...nice! But to add these features to a crappy bunch of apps is just so wasteful. We all know these apps are not going to be updated or maintained. Very frustrating .


With the exception of live 4K content no one else broadcasts with Atmos. For DV content must be mastered in it. It will never come into play for live TV


----------

